# [ODMP] Chelsea Police Department, Michigan ~ April 13, 2006



## Guest (Apr 14, 2006)

A Chief of Police with the Chelsea Police Department was killed in the line of duty on April 13, 2006

*http://www.odmp.org/officer.php?oid=18283*


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

The Officer Down Memorial Page Remembers . . .






















Chief of Police Scott Sumner 
*Chelsea Police Department
Michigan*
End of Watch: Thursday, April 13, 2006

Biographical Info
*Age:* Not available
*Tour of Duty:* Not available
*Badge Number:* Not available

Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Aircraft accident
*Date of Incident:* Thursday, April 13, 2006
*Weapon Used*: Not available
*Suspect Info:* Not available

Chief Sumner was killed in a helicopter accident in Scio Township while providing aerial support for officers who were involved in a foot pursuit. The foot pursuit started during a traffic stop on I-94. Chief Sumner and Captain Matt Tuttle, of the Chelsea Fire Department, responded in the helicopter to help track the suspect. The helicopter crashed near the intersection of Staebler Road and Jackson Road, killing Chief Sumner and Captain Tuttle.

Agency Contact Information
Chelsea Police Department
104 E. Middle Street
Chelsea, MI 48118

Phone: (734) 472-9122

* _Please contact the agency for funeral information_

*»* Be the first to leave a Reflection*»* Leave a Reflection*»* List all officers from this agency*»* Update this memorial*»* Printer friendly view


----------

